# Bring Back The Submisson Fights



## ace (Aug 22, 2004)

The UFC Seems to Be Leaving The Submisson Fights off The 
Cards There was a Tecniquel Submisson Fight Going on With
BJJ Fighter Nick Diaz & Judo /Sambo Fighter Karo Parisyan

But Beacuse it Lacked Ton's of Striking From Both
Fighters The UFC Cut it Short. From What They Did
Show it was a Far Better Fight Then What The Main Event Was.

The Main Event did Show 2 Great Fighters But Randy Shoved Vitor
Against The Cadge  Like a Bug Squished on a Wind Sheild.
And Struck with short punches great stratagy but a boring fight.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

Submission fights are boring for the fans if you want subbmissions watch Japenese shows, Us shows are always going to be about duking it out.  Robbie Lawler will always be more popular then say a guy like Shembri that is basicly a submission guy.  Us audiences like the punching and KO's you should know that from EFC.


----------

